# How many 1911's do you own??



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

These are my five 1911's .

K.C. II .45 ACP
SA .45 Auto.
RIA .45 ACP
SR .45 Auto
Colt.45 Auto


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am always 1 short of what I want.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've already got all too many.
But I don't do public comparisons any more.


----------



## Uncle_Louie (Sep 1, 2016)

My collection started with one and my addition started with one. Funny how that works.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've already got all too many.
> But I don't do public comparisons any more.


That is why I say I am 1 short of what I want


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Only one. The design is overrated and boring IMHO.


----------



## Rickmick (May 20, 2017)

Just one, I figure that's all I can carry at a time. It will shoot a 3" group at 25 yards and that's good enough for it's intended purpose.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 5, 2017)

I prefer not to answer on grounds that my wife will see the post


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TeddyBear said:


> I prefer not to answer on grounds that my wife will see the post


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

:watching:


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Lost 'em all in a boating accident.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have zero & oddly enough I've never even shot a 1911 in all my years of shooting but, it is on my to do list! My local range rents 6 different 1911s from 4 makers & one or two will make it into the rotation next couple of trips to the range. My .45 is a SIG P250, DAO.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

My 1911s are as follows:

Colt 1991 (purchased years ago)
Kimber Custom II (purchased recently)
Kimber Ultra Carry II (purchased recently)
I have a Springfield Armory 1911 Mil-Spec on layaway that I can't DROS until October 19.

After that I'm leaning towards a Colt Combat Commander. I've been comparing it to the Springfield Armory Range Officer Compact. If I go this route I'm sure I'll go with the Combat Commander because it has a steel frame and I think the extra weight will help with recoil.

The Combat Commander has an msrp of $999. Colt's website also has a Government Model in blued finish for $799 and a 1911 Classic in blued finish for $899.
I may have to do some serious thinking before November 19.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Two, at present.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Only 2. Great guns.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

How many 1911's do you own??

Who wants to know ? (I totally distrust these score keeping polls.)


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

It depends on who is asking. It is either 0 or ...



I can’t remember.

PS: Never self incriminate. Pled the 5th.


----------

